# Heat and shrimps crank up that ac!



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

A reminder to all, keep your air conditioning at or below 76 degrees during the day if you have shrimp.
Lost a few so far this summer.

:^(

-Gordon


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks for the heads up. i'm thinking about getting shrimp in a 5-gal, i didn't know they could overheat.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah. Lost one of my colonies that I didn't move from the 2nd floor of my house :^(

-Gordon


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 23, 2010)

Another option that I use... 

Look at your local radio shack. They have small computer size fans for 8 dollars that are already wired with a plug. I have three of these on my 55 gal blowing directly on top of the tank to help cool the water. I set them on a timer to come on at 9am and go off at 9 pm...

Actually just saw them on ebay for $9.00 each with free shipping...

Hope it helps to keep it cool.


----------



## TLe041 (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a small fan that's controlled by the same timer as the lights. It keeps the water temp about 5 degrees cooler.

I lost 2 crystal shrimps in early June, but haven't since. I think they've acclimated to the increase in temp now.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Dropped temperature in my house to 78 degrees for the AC.
Lost one of my colonies because of the heat (60+ crs)

sigh.

Moved three breeder groups, they're in 70 degree temperatures cool as ice and banging out new babies as we speak. :^T Meh

-Gordon


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I lost a Hino CRS last week, due to heat. Tank got up to 76, even though it's in the basement ' I'm going to have to dial up (or down LOL) the AC this week, though, probably starting today. They're predicting a major heatwave for the end of the week... eek!

Personally, I think _I'll_ migrate to the basement soon so I don't cook.


----------



## Rc_Racer (Jul 19, 2011)

the summer is worst for all of us, the temp. will only get worse so my tip is to use fans (even d.i.y)


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I lost a breeding group of SS/SSS lol. 4 females were berried.

Sigh.

-Gordon


----------

